# I may be getting a pet pigeon from a friend. Need some advice and information.



## SuddenlyPigeons (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello people! I am really new to this forum and read some threads already about pet pigeons. I for myself thought about getting a pet pigeon on my own.

A friend of mine that I just got to know 4 months ago has pigeons. There is a little story to it. Her father and brother brought home a pair of arabian trumpeters. First she and her mother didn't even know they brought pigeons home, because the pigeons were in a self-build aviary at their grandparent's house. The aviary isn't that big, I would say there is space for three humans with still a little space to move. After some time the pair of pigeons began to breed and after some time they had 9 pigeons instead of 2 (maybe even more now.) The thing is now the brother and father stopped caring for the pigeons, they show no more interest into them. (I know pretty careless and stupid, it drives me mad) The grandparents look after them but don't want them anymore, so they are trying to get rid of them by giving them to other people obviously. And I thought about adopting one of the pigeons but I have questions before I consider taking one of those cuties in.

1. If I were to adopt one of the pigeons, would it mentally affect it to be taken out of his/her flock?(I sadly only have space for one of them)

2. Would it affect the pigeon to move inside a house from an outside aviary? (I would want to buy pigeon pants and everything to go outside with it.)

3. I already own two indian ringnecks, two sillies. I already have bird knowledge and the pigeon would get plenty of time outside the cage just like my ringnecks. Anything specific I would need to look out for?

4. How much time would I need to spend with the pigeon?

Those are my basic questions right now.

Just tell me everything important and more! Thanks :3


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Whether the bird will be happy without other pigeons depends on the bird. Fiona doesn't seem to mind, Lucy seems to miss other pigeons, and our newest bird, who we will probably name Tracy, seems happy just being with us. Our beloved nonreleasable former feral, Phoebe, loved people. We spent at least two hours per day with her.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Pigeons are great pets. They do take some time to settle down in new homes which is normal but then they consider it and adjust accordingly. Though they like to be a part of a flock or at least they need a mate to be with. When they don't get their species, they bond with their owners also and consider them as their mates.
They need some basic things like a good pigeon seed mix, grits, Calcium +D3 supplement and vitamins.
Also, we do have some basic medicines on hand for their common diseases just in case.


----------

